# Dont mess with my grandparents



## jokensmoken (Jul 21, 2019)

Ralph and Velma returned to their local Mercedes dealer only to see the sales clerk handing the keys to their dream car over to a lovely young lady.
As Ralph approaches the sales clerk he overhears the young woman comment about how pleased she was that the clerk managed to get her a.$10,000 discount...
"I cant believe you sold me this beautiful car for only $65,000" Ralph overheard the young woman exclaim.
Ralph wets a bit agitated,  butts in and says "excuse me sir, but you assured us that you would hold this car till the end of the day while we tried to raise the additional $10,000 we needed because $75,000 asking price was the absolute bottom line and now you've gone and sold our dream car to this young lady for our offering price..."
How could you"
The clerk shruged his shoulders, nodded towards the young woman and responded "How could I not? I mean look at her; those long shapely legs, that um that perfectly heart shaped, uh, well, come on, shes drop dead gorgeous"
On that last comment, the young lady walks over to Ralph and hands him the keys to the new car, smirks at the clerk and says "I told you I could get this yoyo to take 65 grand grandpa...love you both. Are you still picking me up for dinner at 6:00?"


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 21, 2019)

Classic!


----------



## sandyut (Jul 21, 2019)

Love it!


----------



## NU2SMOKE (Jul 21, 2019)

WOW....great if not so sad that it is probably a true story....LOL


----------



## Trailboss60 (Jul 21, 2019)

Funny stuff!


----------



## siege (Jul 21, 2019)

Friends may come and go, but you can always count on family =)


----------



## kruizer (Jul 21, 2019)

Stolen for sure. Not the car, the joke.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 23, 2019)

Sexist joke folks. You do realize the poor woman was treated differently just for being a woman.


----------



## jokensmoken (Oct 11, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Sexist joke folks. You do realize the poor woman was treated differently just for being a woman.


It's a JOKE


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> It's a JOKE


So is mine.


----------

